# Toshiba Model No.: C640-I4010



## hoodiboy (Jul 6, 2011)

I saw in flipkart that this model Toshiba C640-I4010
**www.toshiba-india.com/laptop/satellite-c640.html cost around 25K only and they offer pretty much what i need now except GFX card.
It features
2nd Gen Core i3
4 GB DDR-III
500 GB HDD
and 14" Screen
can any tell me how is the performance of this model so that i can buy this item..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

The specs seem good to me for the price, You should be able to everything in it except *Gaming, Rendering *


----------



## bkarankar (Sep 13, 2011)

hoodiboy said:


> I saw in flipkart that this model Toshiba C640-I4010
> **www.toshiba-india.com/laptop/satellite-c640.html cost around 25K only and they offer pretty much what i need now except GFX card.
> It features
> 2nd Gen Core i3
> ...



if looking for a good build quality then forget toshiba.. 
even its not a average build quality.


----------



## ysmonyog (Sep 14, 2011)

bkarankar said:


> if looking for a good build quality then forget toshiba..
> even its not a average build quality.



will it be a good buy if we forget build quality?  I have today placed order with flipkart. Should I cancel it?  If so pl suggest a better one within this range or + 1000/-.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 14, 2011)

bkarankar said:


> if looking for a good build quality then forget toshiba..
> even its not a average build quality.



How do you know that Toshiba has bad build quality.Don't post without any proper imformation.BTW. I am using Toshiba Satellite L45 from 2007.Till now its running awesomely without any problem.

@OP go for that model.Its good for the price.

I think Toshiba has good build quality as DELL,Sony or other offers.


----------

